# Bericht Südafrika.....



## Forellenfreund (8. Januar 2003)

Hallo liebe Forumler.....








Wie ich ja schon vor ein paar Monaten hier im Board angekündigt habe befinde ich mich zur Zeit in Plettenberg Bay.
Hier nochmal ein Dank an alle die mir damals schon ein paar Tips gegeben haben.

Die ersten 4 Wochen waren leider etwas knapp kalkuliert und ich mußte bis auf die Feiertage doch ziemlich viel arbeiten.

Zwischendrinn habe ich mich allerdings schon mal mit dem nötigen Equipment versorgt.

War sehr interessant in den Angelläden hier. 

Sind doch sehr viel anders bestückt als unsere Läden.

Rolle war schnell ausgemacht Daiwa Grandwave50shvk Brandungsmulti. Ratio 1:6,1

Unglaublich... einmal kurz mit dem Finger die Achse in Bewegung gebracht und das Ding hört nicht auf zu drehen.






Bei der Rute wurde es dann schon etwas peinlich .

Ich wurde ausgelacht als ich dem Händler sagte das ich doch gerne eine 2 teilige Rute hätte da ich das Ding ja auch mal gerne im 

Auto mitnehmen will.

Das war für den warscheinlich so wie als wenn sich in Deutschland ´jemand eine shimano stella kauft und diese dann auf eine Telerute draufschrauben will.

Nunja .... also wurde eine 1 telige Brandungsrute gekauft + eine Halterung zum Befestigen auf dem Autodach. 





Gab ein paar billige von Okuma die mich allerdings vom Gewicht und Umfang doch sehr an einen Mast von meinem Windurfboard 
erinnert haben. Habe mir dann eine von der Firma pureglas gekauft. Zusammen habe ich für Rute und Rolle ca 200 euro gezahlt .

Auch Angelequipment ist also echt billig hier unten. Das das restliche Leben günstig ist wußte ich ja schon.
Da ich hier in einem Estate bin das seine eigene Golf Drivingrange hat lag natürlich nichts näher als das werfen mal nach den öffnungszeiten zu üben.

Muß schon lustig ausgesehen haben wie ich da mit meiner Brandungsrute stand und ertmal wie ein wilder versucht habe mit dem sinker das 100 Meter Schild zu erreichen.
Für jemanden der noch nicht richtig mit einer Multirolle gefischt hat hieß das auch lange üben. Sollte ja nicht zu peinlich 
werden bei den ersten Versuchgen am Wasser.

Ich habe zwar noch nicht diese Pendelwürfe drauf die ich mal bei Surfcaster.de gesehen habe, aber mit dem Überkopfwurf und einigen Metern 
die ich hineinwarte bin ich mitlerweile sehr zufrieden mit meiner Weite. 

Ich glaube ich bin ein echter Multirollenfan geworden.

Die ersten Tage an denen ich jetzt mal fischen gewesen bin habe ich leider keine Cam dabei gehabt. Das wird sich jetzt aber ändern, da ein Freund von mir gekommen ist.
Ers ist zwar kein Angler aber er kann ja jetzt Fotos machen.

Den ersten Fisch den ich gefangen habe war ein Cob ( Kabeljau ) von ca. 60 cm.  Allerdings nicht direkt vom Strand aus sondern in einer Felsenbucht.

Köder war ein Sardienenfillet das ich mit einem durchsichtigem Wollfaden fixiert habe.

Gestern war es dann soweit.

Die erste Brandungstour stand an. Irgendwie habe ich garnicht damit gerechnet das ich schon weit genug werfe. Dachte man müßte mindestens bis über die letzte sich brechende Welle werfen.

Nunja dem war anscheinend nicht so. Nachdem ich einen guten Wurf zustande gebracht hab, wurde die Rute in den Halter gestellt und der Freilauf so eingestellt das so gerade keine Schnur abgezogen wurde .





Da die Rolle einen eingebauten Bissanzeiger hat wurde dieser natürlich eingestellt. Wenn Schnur abgezogen wird klickt die Rolle sehr laut.

Da ich den Freilauf so eingestellt hatte das ab und an mal ein bischen Schnur abgezogen wurde gab es also alle 10 sekunden einen kleinen Klick.

Ich war gerade dabei die andere Rute, die ich hier im Estate rumliegen hab sehen,  fertig zu machen da wird auf einmal konstant Schnur abgezogen von der Rolle.

ICh habe sofort angeschlagen war mir aber im ersten Moment nicht sicher ob ich auf die Entfernung ducrhgekommen bin damit.

NAch ein  paar Kurbelbewegeungen war ich mir dann aber doch sicher das irgendetwas am Haken hängt. 

Was genau kann ich bis heute nicht genau sagen.....  aber da ich diesmal zum Glück nicht alleine fischen war hab ich mal n paar Fotos gemacht. Vieleicht hat ja hier jemand ne Idee.






Ein Typ der gerade am Strand langgelaufen ist sagte es wäre ein kleiner Manta. Dachte immer das wären Pflanzenfresser.

Der Fisch wurde natürlich released. Im Gegensatz zu dem Cob eine Woche zuvor. Der wurde gegrillt. mjamm.

Hoffentlich werde ich in den letzten 10 Tagen die mir noch verbleiben noch einige schöne Angelerlebnisse haben. 






Die Zeit vergeht leider sehr schnell hier. 

Ich werde weiterberichten.

Viele Grüße aus Südafrika


Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2003)

Klasse BEricht!!!!!Schöne Fotos!!!!


----------



## Tiffy (8. Januar 2003)

Da hüpft er da in Badehose rum und fängt Fische . 

Schööön !! 

Berichte bitte weiter Sven, ist superinteressant #6


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (8. Januar 2003)

Zu beneiden!
Toller Bericht!


----------



## hecht24 (8. Januar 2003)

super cooler bericht
hm :c  :c  :c 
hier ist es -5 grad


----------



## schelli (8. Januar 2003)

schöner Bericht, besonders das Wetter ist
schon ein Traum ... :c  :c  :c


----------



## marca (8. Januar 2003)

Hier fieser Winter, bei Dir da unten herrlichster Sommer!
Wunderbar!
Freue mich schon auf weitere Fotos!
Also hau rein, Sven!!

MfG
marca


----------



## ralle (8. Januar 2003)

#h  Du glücklicher !!   #h


----------



## Guen (8. Januar 2003)

Du bist echt zu beneiden  ,klasse Bericht und ich freue mich schon auf mehr  :z !

Übrigens ,wie bekommst Du die einteilige Rute zurüch nach Germany  ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (8. Januar 2003)

> @Guen Na die Halterung vom Audi kommt aufs Flugzeug.



Genau ,so geht das ,6mm Bohrer ,anzeichnen und Bohren und dann ..........:q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## wodibo (8. Januar 2003)

Super Bericht mit tollen Aufnahmen #6

Sach mal, was ist denn das fürn goiler Job ;+  :g


----------



## havkat (8. Januar 2003)

Moin Ff!

Na siehste, geht doch! #6

&quot;Grandwave&quot;!! *Das* nenne ich einen Namen für ´ne Multi!

Könnte vieleicht ein Engelsrochen sein?

GanzgrünvorNeidwerd!

Viel Erfolg weiterhin und lass dich nicht von den Sharkies beißen!


----------



## el.perca (8. Januar 2003)

Toller Bericht und schöne Foto&acute;s #6
Da kommt man richtig ins Schwärmen.


----------



## siegerlaender (8. Januar 2003)

Stark, echt stark! Weiterhin viel Spaß! :m


----------



## Laksos (8. Januar 2003)

Fein so! Bleib am Ball und vergiß das Board nicht!  :m


----------



## anguilla (8. Januar 2003)

Schöner Bericht, weiter so! :m

da sieht man wieder, die Boardies sind überall...


----------



## Hamwe (8. Januar 2003)

Klasse Bericht! Super Fotos!!!  
 :z Gruß Hamwe :z


----------



## MichaelB (8. Januar 2003)

Moin,

wow, schöner Bericht, Brandugsangeln mal ganz anders, ohne Thermoklamotten und Beach-buddy, das könnte mir auch gefallen  :m 
Ein Arbeitskollege von mir kommt aus Südafrika und erzählte, daß man in der Brandung auch gut Haie fangen kann, sogennate &quot;Bronzies&quot; und das soll DER HIT sein, drillen bis die Arme brennen... :z  :z  :z 
Ich wünsch Dir noch eine schöne Zeit dort unten, hier in Schleswig Holstein liegt viel Schnee und es ist unanständig kalt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2003)

Die Bronzehaie sollen bis über 200 kg schwer werden können, kann man schon von &quot;drillen bis die Arme schmerzen&quot; sprechen!!


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Januar 2003)

Super... 

 :m


----------



## ThomasL (9. Januar 2003)

Hallo Sven

Toller Bericht und schöne Fotos#6 . Wünsche dir noch weiterhing viel Spass!

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Uli_Raser (9. Januar 2003)

Echt Klasse!
Bleib da, hier ist es SAUKALT!
Uli


----------



## hawk (9. Januar 2003)

:m Toller Bericht!

Viel Erfolg bei den nächsten Versuchen!

Gruß hawk


----------



## Forellenfreund (9. Januar 2003)

@all  

thx for comments....

ich will natürlich wirklich niemanden neidisch machen aber es tut schon gut wenn man hier abends vor dem Fernseher sitzt und die Tageschau glotz und am Ende der Wetterbericht aus good old Germany kommt. :q 
Allerdings ist hier in Plettenberg Bay auch kein Klima wie in der Wüste oder in der Karibik.
Wir haben hier i.M zwar viele Tage an denen es 38 Grad ist, allerdings ist auch mal ab und an 3 Tage hintereinander Wolken und Regen angesagt. Wind ist eigentlich auch immer . Besonders am Strand. 

Werde zusehen das ich noch ein paar Aufnahmen von hier versenden kann. Ansonsten dann wenn ich zurück bin .

Das Analoge Modem nervt mich hier nämlich gewaltig.

@guen

Werde Rute und Rolle hierlassen und nächstes Jahr wiederkommen.   

obwohl ich mir auch schon überlegt habe zumindest die Rolle mitzunehmen . Würde doch ne ganz gute Wallerrolle abgeben.
Sehe mich schon oben am Buhenkopf stehen mikt meiner Grandwave  :q  :q 

@wodibo

Hier arbeite und lebe ich .... 


Ich kenne die Besitzer dieses ganzen Estates sehr gut und bin sehr froh seit einigen Jahren bei dem Aufbau mithelfen zu dürfen. Dafür geht allerdings auch immer ganz schön viel Urlaub drauf.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Januar 2003)

Forellenfreund du glücklicher...

mein Zimmer sieht zur Zeit so aus:







 :c  :c


----------



## RaLoeck (9. Januar 2003)

Da würd`ich es jetzt auch aushalten....


----------



## Mühle (13. Januar 2003)

Traumhaft!

Schöner Bericht. :m


----------

